# Vegas: need 1BR, 5 nites 8/30-9/4/13



## mopsy (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking for *5 nights for 2 adults **(Fri 8/30 thru Wed 9/4)* at either HGVC@Flamingo, Polo Towers, Jockey Club or Elara. Looking for a 1BR with updated décor (and possibly a decent view?) thank you in advance...Judy


----------



## mopsy (Aug 13, 2013)

*thanks for offers...*

thanks to all who emailed me about Wyndham and BlueGreen but I booked the Mirage since I really want to be on the Strip. Judy


----------



## bobbygrrl (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm looking for exchange in to HGVC@Flamingo, Polo Towers, Jockey Club or Elara (same spec as above)  w/c 2 August 2013.


----------

